# Great American BBQ Showdown Airs Sunday at 8 PM



## jcbarrin (Jan 15, 2010)

Don't miss Food Network's Challenge show this Sunday Jan 17 at 8 PM. The show is titled 'Great American BBQ Showdown' and was filmed in Greenwood, SC during the SC Festival of Discovery this past summer. Show features 4 bbq teams in a 'challenge' format. Teams are Checkered Pig (Tommy and Lisa Houston), Bub-ba-Q (Bubba and Shannon Latimer), Divine Smoke (Dennis and Debbie Dill and David Hord) and Black Jack Barbecue (Jimmy Hagood). 

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food-network ... index.html


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 15, 2010)

Cool...looking forward ot it...BBQ getting lots of face time these days

Thanks to the radio show, of course! :roll:  :roll:


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 15, 2010)

DVR Set .. Thanks for the tip jcbarrin!


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info.................


----------



## DJ (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks,
dj


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 17, 2010)

setting my dvr right now, thanks for the heads up


----------



## john pen (Jan 17, 2010)

trying to set the timer on the beta tape machine as we speak..


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 17, 2010)

Beta


----------



## WalterSC (Jan 24, 2010)

Already got it recorded and hav watched it several times . Good show I must say and all did a great job as well.


----------

